# NEW P'S



## piranha man (Jan 22, 2003)

a cousin of mine is moveing to florida and he wants me to have his piranhas there red bellys and i want to know if i should take them or not theres four of them there about two and a half inches he fed them a diet of crickets goldfish and grubworms. So do any of you think I could put them with my five inch piranha's.
THANK'S


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Be prepared to lose some of them. I would take all the P's out and rearrange the tank. Then reintroduce them. I still think they will get eaten though despite this but you can try it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with xenon, That is too much of a size difference when they are small. You could seperate the tank until they get around 4 inches, you would have a much better survival rate.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have the means, try and put those p's divided in the tank and wait till they get around 4 inches before you introduce them with the 5inchers. :nod:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah seperate them and let them grow, or they will eat them..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to jump off the subject (pman)what would be ideal size to put them in?when they are the same size?one inche to two inche difference?how do you know?or do you toss them in and see what happens


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how is that jumping off the subject - that is what they are talking about!
and to answer your question - I don't know


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks innes!! i knew i could count on you :rasp: (like you slogan)you must like south park alot.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Are they true 5 inchers or does that measurement include tail. I If they are true 2 inchers and your 5 inchers turn out to be 4 inches I don't see a problem. Just keep them well feed and slowly take them off feeding live fish. Turn the tank temp down to 77 and make sure to rearrange the tank. Don't let any big p's establish a territory. If they do your little ones will die. Turning your tank down to 77 will also slow down their metabolism and it should take the aggression out. But when they are more closely related in size turn the tank back up to 82 and add some salt and away you go.

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> thanks innes!! i knew i could count on you :rasp: (like you slogan)you must like south park alot.


I cant find any better avatars!
but I do like southpark, but I get bored with the same pic & slogan, so I change it all the time - send me your ideas if you want.


----------

